# 2001 740il Sport...help Me Please



## BONZ4YOU (May 23, 2005)

Beemer Friends....i Have A 2001 740il Sport With About 43k Miles On It..love The Car It Is A Friggin Beast...however, When I Sit In The Car From Time To Time With The Ignition Running, No Engine On, The Car Is Dead In About 15 Minutes..i Have Brought It To Competition Bmw Out Here On Long Island, To No Avail...3 Times, They Have Told Me Everything Is Fine, Battery, Alternator Etc. Yet This Happens Once A Month, And I Am Ready To Flip My Lid..could It Be A Short? Someone With Any Service Knowledge Help, B/c The Local Dealers Do Their Work In The Dark!



Ms


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

How old is the battery? If it's original, I'd start there. 

Check with AutoZone for a Duralast or BatteriesPlus for a Douglas.


----------



## my_e36 (Feb 26, 2005)

I thought that's a standard thing about BMW to preevent battery draining. If the engine is not running they shut down the car after 15 minutes when you don't change a thing in the car during that time. e.g. Once you open the door and leave it open, it shuts the lights off in 15 minutes. But if you play with things (play with lights, windows, etc...), that 15 minutes interval starts again.


----------

